# overmedicated? results: nightmares



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

Good morning everyone,
i have been on 120mg of Armour since Tuesday October 4th. This is more than the endo and myself have agreed upon to try and balance myself out after being hyper/graves for years. I just haven't been able to get to the pharmacy to pick up the 90mg Armour that i am supposed to be taking in conjunction with the 120mg, switching every day between the two. 
last night, the nightmares came back? resident evil type nightmares that woke me up crying and shaking until sunrise. i practiced my meditation for myself the the others in the dream, but could never really settle myself down. i contacted my ex and the people close to me that were getting hurt during this, and everyone is doing well. 
Does anyone think there probably is a connection between being on too much meds and these types of dreams? The last time this happen was in july when the endo put me on 80mg of methimazole, and the bad nightmares pretty much went away after decreasing the dose.
Needless to say, i will be decreasing my dose today to see what happens, but thought i would see if any of you have had similiar experiences.

thanks all! its a beautiful day here at 8000 feet! snow is on the mountains, but i miss the beach! LOL!


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

i forgot to ask, do you think this could be a T3 issue with the Armour that i am taking? i know that T3 supplement can affect us pretty heavily.

thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

miltomeal said:


> Good morning everyone,
> i have been on 120mg of Armour since Tuesday October 4th. This is more than the endo and myself have agreed upon to try and balance myself out after being hyper/graves for years. I just haven't been able to get to the pharmacy to pick up the 90mg Armour that i am supposed to be taking in conjunction with the 120mg, switching every day between the two.
> last night, the nightmares came back? resident evil type nightmares that woke me up crying and shaking until sunrise. i practiced my meditation for myself the the others in the dream, but could never really settle myself down. i contacted my ex and the people close to me that were getting hurt during this, and everyone is doing well.
> Does anyone think there probably is a connection between being on too much meds and these types of dreams? The last time this happen was in july when the endo put me on 80mg of methimazole, and the bad nightmares pretty much went away after decreasing the dose.
> ...


There is a connection between getting the hormones your body needs which induces REM and induces dreaming.

Most dreams are "problem solving" so sometimes they can be frightening. But I think you will be okay once you dream it out of your system and will have pleasant dreams for the most part thereafter.

That is a really high dose of Armour to be starting on.

If you get a pill splitter, you can jury rig the dose you require although I don't favor this every other day thing. Consistency is better, I think.


----------

